# ACA coming here next month



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

Kim mentioned in a previous thread that there was an ACA activitiy happening here next month. I am assuming here is in the DFW area. Can anyone elaborate?


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

That was last years ACA. This year it is in Chicago.


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

I thought so but wanted to make sure i did not miss anything.

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

So, ACA is in Chicago this year and starts tomorrow. Is anybody else from the planted club attending besides myself and D'wyatt Green?


----------

